# Star Wars: Episode 7 - William Shatner macht sich über ersten Teaser-Trailer lustig



## MichaelBonke (1. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - William Shatner macht sich über ersten Teaser-Trailer lustig * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - William Shatner macht sich über ersten Teaser-Trailer lustig


----------



## christyan (1. Dezember 2014)

Als kleiner Star Wars Nerd war der Trailer wirklich stimmungs- und auch optisch eindrucksvoll, bis die beiden "Parierstangenklingen" aktiviert wurden. Dieses Schwert ist absolut lächerlich und hat für mich durchaus Jar Jar Binks - Charakter... was nutzt denn bitte eine Parierstange gegen ein Lichtschwert? Der Ansatz der abstehenden Röhren würde den zur Parierstange abgeleiteten Gegentreffer nicht aushalten. Zur Folge würde das Lichtschwert entweder durchtrennt werden, oder gar explodieren, wenn der Energiekristall getroffen wird (oder ist das jetzt mittlerweile eine Theorie aus SW:Legends? ). Zudem wäre eine schnelle Kampfabfolge kaum möglich, da diese Laserparierstange ja nicht nur für den Gegner, sondern in diesem Moment selbst für den Träger eine Gefahr darstellen würde... Es ist meiner Meinung nach echt Panne wie zwanghaft versucht wird, eine der coolsten Filmwaffen schlechthin, schlicht noch weiter zu "verschlimmbessern" (ich meine damit auch das Schwert mit den rotierenden Klingen aus Rebels...). Manchmal ist weniger mehr...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Dezember 2014)

genauso schrecklich wie neue Klingonen und Klingonenschiffe die JJ Tank bereit braucht in den neuen ST Filmen das komische gefährt mit dem 4 Eckigen Klotz und das neue Schwert aus SW sind auch echt schräg


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2014)

Gibts eigentlich schon so was offizielles wie "lasergate" zu dem Thema.

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt unfassbar, wie sich so viele Menschen über sowas aufregen können.
Und dann noch mit der Begründung, dass dies nicht realistisch sei...
Ich könnt wetten, dass auch in der ursprünglichen Trilogie ein paar Dinge nicht ganz realistisch waren.

Dazu wäre dann noch dieser Herr empfehlenswert:
Sci Fi Science: Designing a Light Sabre : Video : Science Channel
Sci Fi Science: Designing a Planet Buster : Video : Science Channel



Ich freu mich einfach auf einen Sci-Fi-Fantasy-Film.

Manchmal führen sich die "alten" Leute, welche die ursprünglichen SW-Filme miterlebt haben so auf, wie sie wohl selber nie sein wollten:
"Das ist Neu, das darf nicht sein, weg damit."
Auf gut Deutsch: Engstirnig.


----------



## robby23 (1. Dezember 2014)

Schwert erregt Aufmerksamkeit -> Marketing Job erfüllt. 

Die gleiche Diskussion gabs aber auch damals schon beim doppelseitigen Laserschwert,
und ein bisschen Evolution und Verändung tut der Reihe gut.
Dementsprechend: deal with it! Am Ende guckt ihr euch den Streifen eh an.


----------



## DerBloP (2. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Manchmal führen sich die "alten" Leute, welche die ursprünglichen SW-Filme miterlebt haben so auf, wie sie wohl selber nie sein wollten:
> "Das ist Neu, das darf nicht sein, weg damit."
> Auf gut Deutsch: Engstirnig.


Naja "alt" bin ich dementsprechend auch, obwohl ich nur den dritten Teil erleben durfte, als er in die Kinos kam. Aber dennoch fühle ich mit dir. Finde es total Lächerlich was den Viralen Shitstorm angeht. Besonders bedauernswert finde ich die ganzen beleidigenden Gifs, Mems usw. was den "Afro-Amerikaner" Stormtrooper angeht. Meine Güte, es ist jetzt kein "Latein-Amerikaner" mehr...
Und ich möchte auch nicht in der Haut desjenigen stecken, ich denke sowas ist für einen extrem erniedrigend. 
Frage mich echt was die Macher nun denken? Alle Star Wars Fans sind Rassisten?!
Gott im Himmel ist das alles schlecht!!! Und wenn der/die Filme endlich in den Kinos kommt, und wirklich Kritik ausgeübt werden könnte, wird diese wohl nicht mehr ernst genommen, siehe Trailer Shitstorm...
Das einzige was ich aber auch Komisch fand, ist der Überdimensionierte ein Mann gleiter...naja...aber dann wiederum auch nicht so wirklich...Ich für meinen Teil freue mich schon auf die neuen Filme, hoffe nur das die Handlung nicht mit Effekthascherei übertüncht werden wird.

PS: Wer weiß evtl. wirds doch ein Grandioser Film, den auch Erwachsene anschauen können ohne in Fremdscham zu erlegen. Vieleicht haben sich die Macher ja die Sorgen der Fans angenommen. Man sollte erst Urteilen, wenn der Film Fertig ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2014)

Shatner ist zwar der Held meiner Kindheit, aber seine ständige Einmischerei in Dingen womit er nun wirklich überhaupt nix zu tun hat, das geht selbst mir als Alt-Fan total auf die Zwiebel. 

Der alte Mann soll anfangen leisere Töne zu spucken...


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der alte Mann soll anfangen leisere Töne zu spucken...



Hey, es ist Shatner. Ich kenne ihn ja nicht persönlich, aber laut Brancheninsidern hat er in "Boston Legal" eigentlich nur sich selbst gespielt. 

Oder ich erinnere mich an ein Interview mit den Futurama-Machern, in der sie auf die Frage, ob der Charakter "Zapp Brannigan" eine Parodie auf "Captain Kirk" darstellen soll, sinngemäß antworteten: "Eigentlich ist die Figur eine Parodie auf Bill Shatners Darstellung von Captain Kirk."


----------



## christyan (2. Dezember 2014)

robby23 schrieb:


> Die gleiche Diskussion gabs aber auch damals schon beim doppelseitigen Laserschwert,
> und ein bisschen Evolution und Verändung tut der Reihe gut.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das doppelseitige Laserschwert gab es schon vor Episode 1 in diversen Comics (z.B. Exar Kun hatte so ein Schwert). Viel mit Evolution hatte das wohl nur für den normalen Kinogänger zu tun. Aber ehrlich die Parierstange geht gar nicht  

Du hast übrigens Recht, ich werde mir den Film ansehen! Aber nicht weil ein provozierendes Detail der Marketingabteilung von Disney meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt, sondern um zu sehen ob sie Star Wars wirklich so schlimm an die Wand fahren, wie es derzeit aussieht...


----------



## Worrel (2. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und dann noch mit der Begründung, dass dies nicht realistisch sei...
> Ich könnt wetten, dass auch in der ursprünglichen Trilogie ein paar Dinge nicht ganz realistisch waren.


Nicht das "Kann so in *unserer *Welt passieren"-_realistisch_ mit dem "Kann nach den Regeln der *dargestellten* Welt so passieren"-_realistisch _ verwechseln.

In einer Welt, in der man mittels der Macht "zaubern" kann, liegen die Grenzen dessen, was "unrealistisch" wäre, natürlich höher - dennoch gibt es Regeln, an die sich die Darstellungen halten müssen. Beispielsweise kann man sich nicht mit der Macht ein zweites Lichtschwert mitten im Kampf aus dem Nichts erschaffen.


----------



## kriegsmagier (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin echt froh das ich hier doch einige Einträge von Leuten sehe denen das Star Wars Universum bekannt ist.
Richtig das Schwert gab es in dieser Ausführung schon. Ein Schwert vergleichen mit jar Jar ist schon eine reife Leistung....aber abwarten vielleicht bekommt das Schwert noch Ohren. 
Wir reden doch hier über einen science Fiction....einem Weltraum-Märchen...unrealistisch??? Wohl eher nein!! Nach dem Teaser habe ich meine Erwartungen hochgeschraubt....weil er klasse war...


----------



## DerBloP (2. Dezember 2014)

kriegsmagier schrieb:


> Ein Schwert vergleichen mit jar Jar ist schon eine reife Leistung....aber abwarten vielleicht bekommt das Schwert noch Ohren.


Also wie ich das versteh, hat Shettner nicht das Schwert mit Jar Jar Bings verglichen, sondern den Rollenden Droiden, soviel fairness muß sein...aber auch der wäre in meinen Augen nicht so nervtötend wie Bings...Ich mein R2D2 und C3PO waren ja auch nicht gerade Ernste "Figuren"


----------

